# Nicht alle Chars werden dargestellt



## Tungdil (7. April 2005)

Ich benutze schon längere Zeit BLASC, doch nie hat es geklappt. Nun aber: Ein Lichtschimmer. Ich entdecke einer meiner Nebenchar im Herold. Und dann auch noch der zweite Nebenchar. "Da muss bestimmt auch mein Hauptchar dabei sein", dachte ich mir und suchte sogleich nach ihm. Aber die Suche ergab keinen Erfolg. 

Bei mir werden nur 2 von 3 Chars hochgeladen, ich weiss nicht wieso. Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Edit: Es hat schlussendlich doch geklappt. Tut mir Leid...


----------



## Claudi (8. April 2005)

Bei mir wird nicht ein Char aktualisiert :/


----------



## Khallas (9. April 2005)

Claudi, 

kuck mal ob in beiden BLASC Ordnern (WOW/BLASC und WoW/Interface/AddOns/BLASC) die blascprofiler.toc die Versionsnummern 1300 haben, denn evtl lädt dein WoW einfach den Profiler nicht mehr (du bekommst nach dem einloggen mit nem Character ne Meldung vom Profiler, falls nicht läuft er auch nicht und updated immer nur die "alten Daten" von der Zeit als er noch ging). 

Khallas


----------



## Claudi (9. April 2005)

hm die blascprofiler.toc steht nur im Interface/addons/blasc Verzeichnis - da steht aber nichts von einer Versionsnummer drin :/

hab es schon deinstalliert und neuinstalliert und updated - nix geht


----------

